# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  ZigBee & xBee moduļi

## waskez

Sveiciens visiem.

Vai kādam ir bijusi darīšana ar xBee moduļiem vai līdzīgiem ?
Doma ir izmantot tos gudrās mājasprojektā.
Ko ieteiksiet!?

----------


## Epis

es šitos savā laikā esu pētījis, un priekš gudrās mājas būs tīri labi, vispār jau priekš tādām lietām viņi ir domāti, bet es izvēlējos cita tipa rādio dačikus kā 
"Unigen Leto-M " un EZ430-RF2500, uz abiem kodus uzcepu, un padarbināju, domāju ka ar tiem gatavajiem moduļiem tā lieta ir vēl vienkāršaka, nekā ar pusfabrikātiem kādus es pirku.

vārdsakot ņem lētāko moduli, un tādu kam ir kādi SORCE kodi, jau piejami, un arī demo kodi, jo strādāt strādā viņi visi tīri labi.

----------

